# Mile Deduction for Advertising on Car



## csw (Oct 26, 2018)

Can you deduct all miles you drive if you have trade dress that advertises? I have seen some cars wrapped in Uber signage from bumper to bumper. Would a magnet sign qualify or even (like I said before) a trade dress sticker in your window?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

csw said:


> Can you deduct all miles you drive if you have trade dress that advertises? I have seen some cars wrapped in Uber signage from bumper to bumper. Would a magnet sign qualify or even (like I said before) a trade dress sticker in your window?


I'm not a tax professional, but I don't think advertising like you are describing would meet the requirements for deducting business miles. I don't claim to have read every paragraph of every IRS publication regarding mileage deductions, but I haven't run across anything about advertising affecting mileage.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The answer is no...

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p463.pdf

IRS publication 463

_Advertising display on car. Putting display material that advertises your business on your car doesn't change the use of your car from personal use to business use. If you use this car for commuting or other personal uses, you still can't deduct your expenses for those uses._

However if your car is a taxi, cruising for fares is deductible, even if you don't get any.


----------

